# Please tear me a new one!



## Leasara (Jun 8, 2008)

So, I'm looking to start writing stuff that people might pay me for.  Actually, that has been my goal from the time I got back behind a keyboard in '06.  So far the usable critiques have been a little on the low side.  I do love getting the comments of support and all that from the community, but those don't help me improve my writing too much.  To that end, I'm asking that people rip my stories to shreds.

I'm inviting you to be as brutal as you want to be.  No need to worry about my feelings or any of that.  I already know I have a ways to go before my stuff will be worth an editor's time, so I'd like to hear about my technical problems, tangles in plots, traps that I seem to fall into often, all that stuff.

My FA gallery is http://www.furaffinity.net/users/Leasara , but if that's down I'm pretty sure my Shifti page is current: http://shifti.org/User:Leasara

Go nuts, and thanks much  

Edit:
I should say that I know one of my weaknesses is my tendency to 'tell' instead of 'show', especially at the end of a story.  I believe that's because everything I've written to date I've done all-at-once, stream-of-consciousness style.  I plan on working on that, but I haven't been able to identify much else to work on, so I thought I'd open it up to you guys to point out where else I'm falling short.


----------



## Poetigress (Jun 8, 2008)

If you really want good detailed critique, and especially if your goal is to be published, I recommend joining a site like Critique Circle.  It's not specifically furry, although there are a handful of people there who are pretty familiar with or write anthro work.


----------



## Leasara (Jun 8, 2008)

Very nice!  Thanks a ton


----------

